# PLEASE pray for my baby.



## Christelyn (Jul 30, 2009)

Dear LHCF community,

I gave birth to a 27.2 week premature infant on June 28 due to a massive infection.  She is struggling, but holding her own, but has many hurdles to overcome before she comes home.  I myself have had such a hard time with this, feeling hopeless and powerless, wishing this all could go away.  The worst thing is that I feel that the Lord has pushed this situation upon me--we used protection and I STILL got pregnant, my husband insisted we go through with the pregnancy despite my history of pregnancy problems.  I feel like all this pain has been thrust upon me, against my will.  Everything in life was going well before this happened--I had three healthy, beautiful children, we had just moved into my dream home, and then....this.  What makes matters worse is that my father died the same month she was born, and I feel like I have not been able to properly mourn him before this new, fresh pain began.  

The worst thing I feel is that I feel so powerless over this situation...I feel like I've been forced into this, and I am so resentful.  My worst fear is that my child will somehow be so disabled that she will be a burden and financial drain on us for the rest of our lives.  We do not have the financial, nor the familial support needed for such a challenge.  

Please, please pray for the health of my child--her name is Emma.  Please pray that she will grow strong and heal from whatever after-effects may have occurred from her prematurity.  I'm calling all the prayer warriors, and all the angels.  Please, help.

Many thanks.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jul 30, 2009)

My prayers are with you, Christelyn. You have made it very far in a very difficult journey.  I admire your strength.


----------



## Lov3lyHair (Jul 30, 2009)

I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 30, 2009)

*Christelyn, spend lots of time with Emma. Hold her, let her have a lot of skin to skin contact with you and your hubby when you visit her in NICU, follow the rules..be extra clean, wear the gowns-know that the nurses are pulling for her too. Try breastfeeding her when the staff says she is ready...touch and stimulate her a lot..she'll appreciate it. Praying she grows into a healthy little girl. Don't think negatively, she is a gift from God.*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jul 30, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Dear LHCF community,
> 
> I gave birth to a 27.2 week premature infant on June 28 due to a massive infection.  She is struggling, but holding her own, but has many hurdles to overcome before she comes home.  I myself have had such a hard time with this, feeling hopeless and powerless, wishing this all could go away.  The worst thing is that I feel that the Lord has pushed this situation upon me--we used protection and I STILL got pregnant, my husband insisted we go through with the pregnancy despite my history of pregnancy problems.  I feel like all this pain has been thrust upon me, against my will.  Everything in life was going well before this happened--I had three healthy, beautiful children, we had just moved into my dream home, and then....this.  What makes matters worse is that my father died the same month she was born, and I feel like I have not been able to properly mourn him before this new, fresh pain began.
> 
> ...



I will pray that you love her despite the outcome and trust G-d in all of this.  Love her because she can sense it.  He will give you the strength to endure.  Love her....


----------



## Chrissy811 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Hon I'm praying for you and baby Emma, always remember God is in control.  May His peace surround you right now.


----------



## Christelyn (Jul 30, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Christelyn, spend lots of time with Emma. Hold her, let her have a lot of skin to skin contact with you and your hubby when you visit her in NICU, follow the rules..be extra clean, wear the gowns-know that the nurses are pulling for her too. Try breastfeeding her when the staff says she is ready...touch and stimulate her a lot..she'll appreciate it. Praying she grows into a healthy little girl. Don't think negatively, she is a gift from God.*



You sound like you know a lot about this.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Dear LHCF community,
> 
> I gave birth to a 27.2 week premature infant on June 28 due to a massive infection.  She is struggling, but holding her own, but has many hurdles to overcome before she comes home.  I myself have had such a hard time with this, feeling hopeless and powerless, wishing this all could go away.  The worst thing is that I feel that the Lord has pushed this situation upon me--we used protection and I STILL got pregnant, my husband insisted we go through with the pregnancy despite my history of pregnancy problems.  I feel like all this pain has been thrust upon me, against my will.  Everything in life was going well before this happened--I had three healthy, beautiful children, we had just moved into my dream home, and then....this.  What makes matters worse is that my father died the same month she was born, and I feel like I have not been able to properly mourn him before this new, fresh pain began.
> 
> ...


For Baby Emma ....  

It's going to be okay Christelyn.  You've been through a lot and all within a short time span.  God says in His word, that He has heard your 'cry' and that He has already taken care of it all.   

Be at peace and know how much God loves you and Emma and your entire beautiful and healthy family.   You are a real trooper, Christelyn, you can rest now and allow God to take care of it all for you.   Rest and relax in the loving arms of God.  

The name "Emma" means "Strong".  God bless you.... :Rose:


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jul 30, 2009)

Praying for you and your baby girl Emma. Think positive babies can sense our moods..


----------



## SEMO (Jul 30, 2009)

I will pray for you and your family.  (((HUGS)))


----------



## queenspence (Jul 30, 2009)

Father God, Bless Emma with good health, her mother Christelyn with peace of mind and the comfort of knowing that you have everything in your control.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jul 30, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Dear LHCF community,
> 
> I gave birth to a 27.2 week premature infant on June 28 due to a massive infection. She is struggling, but holding her own, but has many hurdles to overcome before she comes home. I myself have had such a hard time with this, feeling hopeless and powerless, wishing this all could go away. The worst thing is that I feel that the Lord has pushed this situation upon me--we used protection and I STILL got pregnant, my husband insisted we go through with the pregnancy despite my history of pregnancy problems. I feel like all this pain has been thrust upon me, against my will. Everything in life was going well before this happened--I had three healthy, beautiful children, we had just moved into my dream home, and then....this. What makes matters worse is that my father died the same month she was born, and I feel like I have not been able to properly mourn him before this new, fresh pain began.
> 
> ...


 

My prayers are with you and your family....
Please please stay strong you will overcome this victorious...your baby girl will be healthy and strong...god loves you


----------



## LilBrownied (Jul 30, 2009)

I will pray for your baby, you and your family.  God bless.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jul 30, 2009)

I will pray for baby Emma and your family!!! You seem like a strong woman you will make it through!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 30, 2009)

I will be praying for you and your precious little one. May god give you strength and comfort you in this time, in the name of jesus.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 30, 2009)

I am praying for you, your baby, and your family. Remember that God is always with us, especially during our times of trouble. Please lean upon Him and continue to love and nurture Emma. She is a blessing to you and your family.


----------



## kayte (Jul 30, 2009)

praying for you and your precious baby Emma
and your family
take this 
one......... day......... at........ a........time

((((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 30, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Dear LHCF community,
> 
> I gave birth to a 27.2 week premature infant on June 28 due to a massive infection.  She is struggling, but holding her own, but has many hurdles to overcome before she comes home.  I myself have had such a hard time with this, feeling hopeless and powerless, wishing this all could go away.  The worst thing is that I feel that the Lord has pushed this situation upon me--we used protection and I STILL got pregnant, my husband insisted we go through with the pregnancy despite my history of pregnancy problems.  I feel like all this pain has been thrust upon me, against my will.  Everything in life was going well before this happened--I had three healthy, beautiful children, we had just moved into my dream home, and then....this.  What makes matters worse is that my father died the same month she was born, and I feel like I have not been able to properly mourn him before this new, fresh pain began.
> 
> ...




A prayer for baby Emma:

Dear Lord, I'm asking that you continue to bless and keep Emma. Lord, I'm asking that you give Emma the strength to carry on. Lord, I'm asking that you continue to bless her family and keep them, and give them the strength and faith to believe that through you, all things are possible. In Jesus name, Amen.

~LOVE, FF DD~


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> A prayer for baby Emma:
> 
> Dear Lord, I'm asking that you continue to bless and keep Emma. Lord, I'm asking that you give Emma the strength to carry on. Lord, I'm asking that you continue to bless her family and keep them, and give them the strength and faith to believe that through you, all things are possible. In Jesus name, Amen.
> 
> ~LOVE, FF DD~



In Jesus name Amen Amen Amen


----------



## joytimes10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Christelyn,
My heart goes out to you.  I'm praying that Our Most High will visit you in a very personal and powerful way.  I pray He sends the Comforter to help you through all the resentment you are feeling.  I truely understand where you are emotionally.  Emma is in the arms of the Almighty and He loves her so much.  Trust that He is caring for her.  I will petition Our Father for her each day.  if you're tired hanging in there, let go.  God will catch you.  Rest in Him.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm praying for you, Emma, and the rest of your family.


----------



## nucienuce1 (Jul 30, 2009)

You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Denise11 (Jul 30, 2009)

I will be praying for baby Emma, you, and your family.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 30, 2009)

May the Lord bless you and your family and strengthen and watch over baby Emma.


----------



## Samory07 (Jul 30, 2009)

I pray that you will be strong and of good courage during these uncertain days. I'm praying that Emma will your healthy, fully recovered, miracle baby.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Christelyn,

Praise god that your baby is black and a girl!  They always do very well.  White boys fair the worst.

My niece had her TWIN girls at 23 WEEKS!  They both weighed less than a pound!  The girls are now 8 years old, healthy and just entered the GATE (Gifted and Talented Education) program.

Your baby girl will not only do good, she will EXCEL.  Keep the faith!


----------



## Laela (Jul 30, 2009)

beautiful...

yes,

Dear Father, we thank you for healing Baby Emma and keeping her healthy. We believe it and it is so! In Jesus Name. Amen 





Shimmie said:


> For Baby Emma ....
> 
> It's going to be okay Christelyn.  You've been through a lot and all within a short time span.  God says in His word, that He has heard your 'cry' and that He has already taken care of it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## isobell (Jul 30, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Dear LHCF community,
> 
> I gave birth to a 27.2 week premature infant on June 28 due to a massive infection.  She is struggling, but holding her own, but has many hurdles to overcome before she comes home.  I myself have had such a hard time with this, feeling hopeless and powerless, wishing this all could go away.  The worst thing is that I feel that the Lord has pushed this situation upon me--we used protection and I STILL got pregnant, my husband insisted we go through with the pregnancy despite my history of pregnancy problems.  I feel like all this pain has been thrust upon me, against my will.  Everything in life was going well before this happened--I had three healthy, beautiful children, we had just moved into my dream home, and then....this.  What makes matters worse is that my father died the same month she was born, and I feel like I have not been able to properly mourn him before this new, fresh pain began.
> 
> ...



My Goodness Christelyn! You, Emma and your family will be in my prayers tonight... I'm truly sorry that you have been through so much in the past few weeks but you are stronger than you probably know.  Keep putting one foot ahead of the other, and take care of your baby in the ways you are allowed to, just like you took care of the other three...remember that you are Emma's whole world right now and all she knows of the world comes through you. keep on giving her your strength, your determination, and your love and leave the rest in God's hands.


----------



## Toy (Jul 30, 2009)

Praying for you and Baby Emma.


----------



## Christelyn (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you ALL for all this support.  I'm so touched by the outpouring of love and concern from you ladies who don't even know me...I feel you all pulling for us.  I am in tears...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 31, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> A prayer for baby Emma:
> 
> Dear Lord, I'm asking that you continue to bless and keep Emma. Lord, I'm asking that you give Emma the strength to carry on. Lord, I'm asking that you continue to bless her family and keep them, and give them the strength and faith to believe that through you, all things are possible. In Jesus name, Amen.
> 
> ~LOVE, FF DD~



If Finally Free does not mind - we will be in agreement in HIS name!!!  By HIS stripes Emma is healed...I have a differently-abled little one that the doctors were not optimistic about her healing - we must not rely on the word of man

Sister, I been where you are - believe me when I tell you I know how you feel...there are so many feelings and emotions as they can be hard to interpret not too mention just trying to maintain stability...that sweet baby needs you now more than ever. 

Don't just tell GOD how extreme your situation is ...let this situation know how extreme your GOD is!!

Be Encouraged!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 31, 2009)

I sent up one of my most powerful mommy prayers for you guys. Know that the Lord comes to heal the broken first. He is carrying you through this time and I pray that you and your family can find peace knowing that he will NEVER leave your side.May God continue to bless you during this difficult time.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 31, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> If Finally Free does not mind - we will be in agreement in HIS name!!! By HIS stripes Emma is healed...I have a differently-abled little one that the doctors were not optimistic about her healing - we must not rely on the word of man
> 
> Sister, I been where you are - believe me when I tell you I know how you feel...there are so many feelings and emotions as they can be hard to interpret not too mention just trying to maintain stability...that sweet baby needs you now more than ever.
> 
> ...


 
I am also coming in agreement with you guys!

AMEN AMEN AMEN!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jul 31, 2009)

Praying for your baby and family.....


----------



## Akemi (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow. I will surely be praying for you and Emma.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm praying for your baby, you, and your family.


----------



## Ladybug33 (Jul 31, 2009)

Praying for you and Baby Emma

May GOD give you the strength to soldier on and may your little one be a wonderful healthy blessing to your family.


----------



## Dogmd (Jul 31, 2009)

my prayers are up for you and your baby girl!!!!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 31, 2009)

Praying for you and baby Emma and'll keep praying about this. Please don't worry too much, just trust God. He knows. You used protection and still got preggy ... Emma is no mistake but a gift from God. I believe God has a purpose for that little girl and I pray that she fulfills that purpose. God is still in the healing business ... by His stripes we ARE healed. To encourage you: my little sis was born with a hole in the heart, things weren't looking good ... they said she would need surgery as a baby and probably wouldn't have a normal life. We prayed and God heared us ... she's 14 now, hole miraculously closed up, she's as healthy and normal as can be, just has to have her heart checked every 6 years to make sure all's well. God IS. He never changes. I pray that He infuses your precious little one with strength to pull through and give her good health in Jesus's name. I pray that He gives you and your family strength as well, and peace in your spirit in the knowledge that He IS, loves you so much more than you can ever imagine, and has your best interest at heart. 

It is well Christelyn


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 31, 2009)

Lord, I ask in your name that Christelyn's child be healed. Please Lord help Christelyn to accept what has happened without explanation. Help her to understand that this is not her fault and that she was given a special task to complete here on Earth. God give Emma the strength to make it through another second, minute, hour and day as each moment is a blessing and a triumph from heaven. God, may You give the strength and compassion to the caregivers and nurses that take care of Emma
May you keep Emma protected and free from all injury and pain.

Please take away the guilt , worry and burden from Christelyn's heart dear Lord. Take it away dear Lord. Sweet Jesus allow Christelyn the strength and understanding she needs to communicate with the Doctors and Nurses.

Amen.


----------



## robot. (Jul 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. I'll be praying for your precious child and your family!


----------



## robot. (Jul 31, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Lord, I ask in your name that Christelyn's child be healed. Please Lord help Christelyn to accept what has happened without explanation. Help her to understand that this is not her fault and that she was given a special task to complete here on Earth. God give Emma the strength to make it through another second, minute, hour and day as each moment is a blessing and a triumph from heaven. God, may You give the strength and compassion to the caregivers and nurses that take care of Emma
> May you keep Emma protected and free from all injury and pain.
> 
> Please take away the guilt , worry and burden from Christelyn's heart dear Lord. Take it away dear Lord. Sweet Jesus allow Christelyn the strength and understanding she needs to communicate with the Doctors and Nurses.
> ...



This whole thing (and the situation and love from all the other LHCF) made me tear up.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm praying for your daughter Emma that she will be able to go through this situation with strength and full health. :Rose:


----------



## kami11213 (Jul 31, 2009)

I said a prayer for Emma, just continue to claim her health in Jesus name... keep your faith lady, with God all things are possible... she'll be okay.


----------



## simone103 (Jul 31, 2009)

I will pray for you and your family......


----------



## Allandra (Jul 31, 2009)

Praying for baby Emma.  (((((hugs)))))


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2009)

Praying for baby Emma and the entire family.


----------



## msmills2U (Jul 31, 2009)

I pray for your strength to let that resentment go and know that God's ways are higher than our ways...I pray you are able to forgive yourself and your husband and move forward because what is done is done.

resentment will eat away at you and eventually destroy you.

What the "DEVIL" meant for bad God can turn into good.
Be happy and grateful for a healthy child in the name of Jesus.

Lord I thank you for turning this situation around and blessing Emma with a healthy, strong life.


----------



## madamdot (Jul 31, 2009)

Prayed and continuing to pray for your little Emma!


----------



## Minx (Jul 31, 2009)

Christylen,

I don't usually post; I am mostly a lurker.
However, you have brought me out of lurk mode.....

See, I can remember not too long ago when it was me pouring my heart out on these very boards and asking for prayer...and of course these prayer warriors came out of the wood work and covered me in my hour of need.

Now I wil do the same for you.....

I was very touched and very moved when I read your post. I have sent up a prayer for you, your family, and baby Emma.

Continue to keep the faith, as we stand with you and for you, knowing that all will be well......correction, knowing that _all is well_.

And we count it as done, in Jesus' name. Amen.


Yours in Christ,
dk


----------



## oooop2 (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers!!!


----------



## nurseN98 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Christelyn,

I can only imagine what a tough time this is for you but please stay strong & positive. Every time you touch your child think about the future and your happy, healthy child. I've been a NICU/SCN nurse for 12 years now and the power of prayer *never *ceases to amaze me. If you have any questions about general neonatal care & things you can PM me. 

I will keep Emma & you & your family in my prayers


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 1, 2009)

Emma,
The Lord decided that it was time for you to enter this world on June 28, 2009 and your family couldn't be more blessed to finally have you here. Your mother couldn't be more elated that her beautiful baby girl is now here . Despite, you coming earlier than planned, you are going to be a fighter and grow into a beautiful young woman. You have already overcome one hurdle, you WILL overcome the rest. You don't know me and will probably never meet me but you will always be in my prayers. I'm on your team sweet little angel and so are others. 

Christelyn,
You stay strong for your baby and the rest of your family. Remember all of us here are supporting you through this difficult period and your not alone. Emma is in the best care and the Lord will be right beside her as she starts her life's journey all the way from the NICU to her HS graduation . I will pray for you, your family, and your health. You are never alone and when you look up at the stars at night, we will be looking at the same stars praying your baby is getting stronger everyday. 

God Bless Emma, You, and Your Family
Necole

PS: hope I didn't make you cry but smiled instead; I'm over here


----------



## angenoir (Aug 1, 2009)

I am praying for Baby Emma


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 1, 2009)

In my prayers!


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Aug 1, 2009)

Baby Emma is going to be just fine! And even though she wasn't planned she is going to always have a special place in your heart. May God be with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 1, 2009)

Chris,
Your entire family is in my prayers!


----------



## tmhuggiebear (Aug 1, 2009)

Chris,

I wish you and your growing family the best of luck in this situation. You will overcome this. God never gives us more than she can handle. You will make it through. Try speaking with other parents who also have sick babies in the hospital for support. I know that helped my parents alot when they went through it with me. You can also speak with nurses there for info on support groups available to you. Make sure you and your husband take care of yourselves. 


As for financial issues, don't even stress about that as yet. In my experience hospitals and medical providers/professionals are willing to work with you when it comes to payment. You will be able to find an insurance company to cover all of this. All you need to do is have a strong argument and do your research. So you just think positive and make sure your baby comes home with you soon. 

Although it is a tough time and your little Emma is struggling sometimes a smile from her loving parents and feeling the softness of your skin in your hands is all a child needs push through this and feel at home. 

You will be in my prayers. Good luck with everything! Before you know it you will have a beautiful baby by yourside at home, gorgeous locks of APL hair, and great article printed in a fabolous magazine. Just have faith!


----------



## Nenah (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers for Baby Emma!!! and Mommy also.


----------



## Christelyn (Aug 1, 2009)

I am so humbled by the outpouring of all of you.  Even through the computer I can feel your love and concern coming through.  Your words of encouragement, prayers, personal stories and well wishes comfort me so much.  God bless all of you!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Aug 1, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> I am so humbled by the outpouring of all of you.  Even through the computer I can feel your love and concern coming through.  Your words of encouragement, prayers, personal stories and well wishes comfort me so much.  God bless all of you!



Please be sure to keep us updated on Emma's progress when ever you have any free time


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 1, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Dear LHCF community,
> 
> I gave birth to a 27.2 week premature infant on June 28 due to a massive infection. She is struggling, but holding her own, but has many hurdles to overcome before she comes home. I myself have had such a hard time with this, feeling hopeless and powerless, wishing this all could go away. The worst thing is that I feel that the Lord has pushed this situation upon me--we used protection and I STILL got pregnant, my husband insisted we go through with the pregnancy despite my history of pregnancy problems. I feel like all this pain has been thrust upon me, against my will. Everything in life was going well before this happened--I had three healthy, beautiful children, we had just moved into my dream home, and then....this. What makes matters worse is that my father died the same month she was born, and I feel like I have not been able to properly mourn him before this new, fresh pain began.
> 
> ...


 
*Certainly...will do.*


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 1, 2009)

I will pray for you.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm pver here tearing up. Sending my prayers to Baby Emma.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Aug 1, 2009)

God does not make mistakes. You may not see clearly now, but soon and very soon you will be REJOICING! This is my prayer for you. Praying for the continual strength of your entire family.


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Dear LHCF community,
> 
> I gave birth to a 27.2 week premature infant on June 28 due to a massive infection. She is struggling, but holding her own, but has many hurdles to overcome before she comes home. I myself have had such a hard time with this, feeling hopeless and powerless, wishing this all could go away. The worst thing is that I feel that the Lord has pushed this situation upon me--we used protection and I STILL got pregnant, my husband insisted we go through with the pregnancy despite my history of pregnancy problems. I feel like all this pain has been thrust upon me, against my will. Everything in life was going well before this happened--I had three healthy, beautiful children, we had just moved into my dream home, and then....this. What makes matters worse is that my father died the same month she was born, and I feel like I have not been able to properly mourn him before this new, fresh pain began.
> 
> ...


 
Wow. Thanks for you honesty it is a good thing . No BC is 100%. If God decides to create life BC cannot stop him. I am truly sorry to hear about your father and everything you are facing right now. :heart2: Please don't look at your circumstances right now as though this is the way things will be always. God is full of suddenness. He is not bound by time or anything that we are bound to as humans. He loves all of you. You are never alone. God is with you and the ladies here all have expressed love and care for you. There are nurses, doctors, child care providers, old, young, etc all on this forum. A wealth of information available to you. I feel right now as though God wants me to share something with you. I sense a spirit of fear all through your original post. Fears concerning your home, finances, lifestyle, kids, etc. Understand we all feel fear but we have to learn to not let it control us. If we do we give satan an inroad to our lives through fear. We end up making choices we regret. God has not given you a spirit of fear. Fear has torment but his perfect love is able to cast out your fears. Your life has changed. Sometimes that too is scary. God loves you. Trust in the Lord with all of your heart (your good and bad innermost being) and don't try to understand why? If you will ask Him he will tell you what to do every step of the way. You said you didn't have familial support. What about your church? Are you members of a good bible based church? Weapons form against us all of the times. They won't prosper though. I am a praying woman. Here are 2 prayers for you and your family to pray. They are similar to what I will be praying for you.

For You:
*Whose Waters Faileth Not And Your Presence With Me *
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Heavenly Father, I (we) come to You now in the Name of my (our) Lord and Savior Christ Jesus. Holy Spirit I (we) pray that You will quicken me (us) to hear my (our) Heavenly Father’s Voice and lead me (us) in prayer. Heavenly Father, I (we) bow and worship before You. I (we) come to You with praise and with thanksgiving. I (we) come to You in humility, in fear, in trembling and seeking the truth. I (we) come to You in gratitude, in love, and through the precious Blood of Your Son Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Heavenly Father God, I (we) thank You that Your Word says that when I (we) pray to You that You will hear me (us) according to Job 22:27-28. Heavenly Father, Your word says that in every place I (we) go where Your Name is remembered, You will come to me (us) and bless me (us) according to Your word in Exodus 20:24, and Your presence will go with me (us) wherever I (we) go and You will give me (us) rest according to Exodus 33:14. Heavenly Father, I (we) pray that You will continually guide me (us) and satisfy my (our) desires in scorched places, give strength to my (our) bones and I will be like a watered garden and like a spring of water, whose waters do not fail, [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]
​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]according to your Word. Isaiah 58:11. Heavenly Father, I (we) pray in the Name of my (our) Lord and Savior Jesus Christ of Nazareth that You would destroy the power of all demonic spirits that are coming against me, _____ and _____, our homes, properties, automobiles, business, finances, ministries. That You would encamp Your angels and chariots of fire all around me (us), according to 2 Kings 6:17-18. Heavenly Father, I (we) declare these things in the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth and I (we) thank You that they will be established for us, according to Job 22:27-28. Amen! [/FONT]​

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]​


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 1, 2009)

For precious Emma:

Heavenly Father, I (we) come to you now in the Name of my (our) Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ of Nazareth. [(If two or more are gathered in His Name, add this to the prayer) Heavenly Father, we come to You now in the Name of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ and we come to You in one accord, according to Matthew 18 in the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Heavenly Father, it says in Matthew 18, when two or more are gathered together in Your Name that You will be in our midst. And whatever will be done for us on earth, will also be done as it is in Heaven.] Heavenly Father, I (we) come and I (we) lift up Emma to You today. In the Name of the Lord, Jesus Christ of Nazareth, I (we) rebuke any affliction, any infirmity, any inflammation, any sickness, any disease, any disorder, any syndrome of any kind, any abnormal cells, any radical cells, any abnormal growth, any radical growth at this time, I (we) rebuke it and loose them from Emma in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. I (we) curse any infection in Emma ’s body and command it to die at the roots and leave Emma ’s body in a normal way. I (we) curse any abnormal cell, radical cell, abnormal growth or radical growth in Emma ’s body, and command them to die at the roots and leave Emma ’s body in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Heavenly Father, I (we) rebuke any disease in Emma ’s body in the Name of Jesus Christ of 

Nazareth. I (we) loose it in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Heavenly Father, it says in Matthew 18 whatsoever I (we) bind or loose on earth shall be bound or loose in Heaven, in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth; I (we) bind all satan’s evil, wicked, demon, lying, perverse, unclean, demonic or religious strongmen, including all spiritual strongmen of infections, viruses, cancers, abnormal cells, radical cells, abnormal growths, radical growths, lesions of any kind, spasms of any kind, pains of any kind, trauma, shock, sicknesses, disorders, and diseases of any kind, afflictions of any kind, infirmities or inflammations of any kind, in any part of Emma ’s body. IncludingEmma ’s eyes, ears, nose, mouth, gums, backbone, spine, muscles, ligaments, tissues, blood, blood vessels, arteries, heart, lungs, back, bladder, liver, colon disorders and diseases, stomach disorders and diseases, intestinal disorders and diseases, kidney disorders and diseases, bladder disorders and diseases, urinary tract disorders and diseases, thyroid disorders and diseases, neurological disorders and diseases, lymphatic disorders and diseases, chemical disorders and diseases, heart disorders and diseases, lung disorders and diseases, brain disorders and diseases, breast disorders and diseases, skin disorders and diseases, reproductive organ(s) disorders and diseases, I (we) command them to unlink, dechain, and loose them from Emma , every organ, every cell, every gland, every muscle, every ligament, every bone in Emma ’s body, in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, and to go wherever Jesus sends them in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Lord Jesus, I (we) ask You to force out of Emma , all sickness, all disease, all affliction, all infirmity, all inflammation, all infections of any kind, all abnormal cells, all radical cells, all abnormal growths, all radical growths, lesions of any kind, cysts of any kind, spasms, sicknesses, disorders and diseases of any kind, and force them away from her in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. 

Heavenly Father, I (we) ask You now in the Name Jesus Christ to release Your healing virtue, Your miracle virtue into Emma ’s body in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth; release Your healing virtue, Your miracle virtue, Your healing anointing, Your miracle anointing into Emma ’s body, from the top of her head to the soles of her feet in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Heavenly Father, we ask You to make Emma whole, make her whole, Lord, in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Father, I (we) ask You to restore every organ, every cell, every gland, every muscle, every ligament, every bone in her body and bring everything in total alignment, complete alignment, the way you created her, in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Heavenly 

Father, I (we) apply the Blood of Jesus over every organ, every cell, every gland, every muscle, every ligament, every bone in her body whether there is any disease, infection, virus, abnormal cells, radical cells, infirmity or affliction of any kind in the Name of Jesus. Father, I (we) ask You to fill Emma now with Your Holy Spirit, in Jesus’ Holy Name. Heavenly Father, I (we) ask You to put a hedge of protection around Emma in the Name of Jesus. Heavenly Father, I (we) apply the Blood of Jesus Christ over Emma from the top of her head, to the soles of her feet. Heavenly Father, in the Name of the Lord, Jesus Christ of Nazareth, I (we) ask You to fill her with Your Holy Spirit; with all the fruits of Your Holy Spirit; Your love, Your joy, Your peace, Your patience, Your kindness, Your gentleness, Your faithfulness, and Your self control, in the Name of Jesus. Heavenly Father, I (we) thank You that You sent Your son, Jesus Christ, to the cross for me (us) to take all my (our) sicknesses, afflictions, infirmities, inflammations, infections, virus, and abnormal cells, etc. to the cross with Him. I (we) thank You for the stripes that Jesus took on the way to the cross were not only for my (our) sicknesses and diseases, but also for my (our) sins, transgressions, iniquities, and trespasses. And I (we) thank You that according to Isaiah 53:4-5 that by the stripes Jesus took on the cross that Emma is healed and made whole. In the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, I declare that Emma is healed and made whole according to Isaiah 53:4-5, by the stripes of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Amen!



In Him!


----------



## Christelyn (Aug 1, 2009)

Prudent1 said:


> Wow. Thanks for you honesty it is a good thing . No BC is 100%. If God decides to create life BC cannot stop him. I am truly sorry to hear about your father and everything you are facing right now. :heart2: Please don't look at your circumstances right now as though this is the way things will be always. God is full of suddenness. He is not bound by time or anything that we are bound to as humans. He loves all of you. You are never alone. God is with you and the ladies here all have expressed love and care for you. There are nurses, doctors, child care providers, old, young, etc all on this forum. A wealth of information available to you. I feel right now as though God wants me to share something with you. I sense a spirit of fear all through your original post. Fears concerning your home, finances, lifestyle, kids, etc. Understand we all feel fear but we have to learn to not let it control us. If we do we give satan an inroad to our lives through fear. We end up making choices we regret. God has not given you a spirit of fear. Fear has torment but his perfect love is able to cast out your fears. Your life has changed. Sometimes that too is scary. God loves you. Trust in the Lord with all of your heart (your good and bad innermost being) and don't try to understand why? If you will ask Him he will tell you what to do every step of the way. You said you didn't have familial support. What about your church? Are you members of a good bible based church? Weapons form against us all of the times. They won't prosper though. I am a praying woman. Here are 2 prayers for you and your family to pray. They are similar to what I will be praying for you.
> 
> For You:
> *Whose Waters Faileth Not And Your Presence With Me *
> ...



I just prayed this prayer.  Thank you so much for sending it.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh yes you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## yodie (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Christelyn,

Praying for you, Emma, your family and for God to give you strength, wisdom and peace in this time.  Please speak positive over Emma.  Speak life, health and good progression.  I know things look shaky and the devil definitely wants you shaken, but speak life.  

Sounds like lil' Emma is a strong baby.
We're all praying for you.


----------



## Christelyn (Aug 1, 2009)

Prudent1 said:


> For precious Emma:
> 
> Heavenly Father, I (we) come to you now in the Name of my (our) Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ of Nazareth. [(If two or more are gathered in His Name, add this to the prayer) Heavenly Father, we come to You now in the Name of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ and we come to You in one accord, according to Matthew 18 in the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Heavenly Father, it says in Matthew 18, when two or more are gathered together in Your Name that You will be in our midst. And whatever will be done for us on earth, will also be done as it is in Heaven.] Heavenly Father, I (we) come and I (we) lift up Emma to You today. In the Name of the Lord, Jesus Christ of Nazareth, I (we) rebuke any affliction, any infirmity, any inflammation, any sickness, any disease, any disorder, any syndrome of any kind, any abnormal cells, any radical cells, any abnormal growth, any radical growth at this time, I (we) rebuke it and loose them from Emma in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. I (we) curse any infection in Emma ’s body and command it to die at the roots and leave Emma ’s body in a normal way. I (we) curse any abnormal cell, radical cell, abnormal growth or radical growth in Emma ’s body, and command them to die at the roots and leave Emma ’s body in the Name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth. Heavenly Father, I (we) rebuke any disease in Emma ’s body in the Name of Jesus Christ of
> 
> ...



I'm printing this...I'm going to bring it with me to the hospital today and pray over Emma.  Thank you!


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 1, 2009)

You are welcome! Go be with that precious baby. Can the other kids make her little pictures or things to hang over her bed? Do they allow that in their sterile environment? My youngest daughter was born with a hole in her heart. She was an unexpected pregnancy BC baby too. It was much prayer that got us through that circumstance. She is healthy and bigger than I am now. My grandson was born last year premature. They didn't think he would be able to come home and he was supposed to have all of these medical problems. He started walking about 2 weeks ago and he is talking very well to be 1. God is faithful! Let us know how Emma is doing when you have a moment....


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 1, 2009)

Christelyn,

I sent a prayer to God asking that your precious baby Emma grow strong and healthy to the glory of His name. 

Many blessings of faith, hope, and love to you and your family.


----------



## Danewshe (Aug 1, 2009)

I will be praying for little Emma.


----------



## Renovating (Aug 1, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Lord, I ask in your name that Christelyn's child be healed. Please Lord help Christelyn to accept what has happened without explanation. Help her to understand that this is not her fault and that she was given a special task to complete here on Earth. God give Emma the strength to make it through another second, minute, hour and day as each moment is a blessing and a triumph from heaven. God, may You give the strength and compassion to the caregivers and nurses that take care of Emma
> May you keep Emma protected and free from all injury and pain.
> 
> Please take away the guilt , worry and burden from Christelyn's heart dear Lord. Take it away dear Lord. Sweet Jesus allow Christelyn the strength and understanding she needs to communicate with the Doctors and Nurses.
> ...


 

I am standing in agreement with this prayer. Christelyn, please know that God has not given you the spirit of fear, but of power, love, and a sound mind. 

Ps103:2-5 
* 2Bless the LORD, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits: *

* 3Who forgiveth all thine iniquities; who healeth all  thy diseases; *


 *4*Who redeemeth thy life from destruction; who crowneth thee with lovingkindness and tender mercies;  *5*Who satisfieth thy mouth with good things; so that thy youth is renewed like the eagle's.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 2, 2009)

Emma and Christelyn,

 for you on this beautiful Sunday


----------



## amberangel4u (Aug 2, 2009)

sending prayers and trusting gods infinite blessings be placed upon you, your famiy and Emma. remember to trust in gods journey for you. prayer and God's love heals ALL things.


----------



## yodie (Aug 2, 2009)

Wanted to share these healing scriptures with you.  Dodie Osteen (Joel Osteen's mom) recited these when she warred against her battle with cancer.

My little nephew was terminally ill and in the hospital for more than a month.  My sister (his mom) and I stood on the word of God. She'd take these scriptures to the hospital and confess God's word. 

My little nephew was released from the hospital.  If God did it for us, he'll do it for your baby too. 
He's a healer!! 

Maybe you can record them and just let them play in your baby's hospital room. Maybe you can play worship CD's 24/7 in your baby's room. Charge that atmosphere!! I'm believing with you. 

*Please Say These Healing Scriptures daily 
just like you're taking medicine.
Dodie Olsteen was healed of terminal Liver cancer and she
said these scriptures three times daily.*_

_
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Healing Scriptures
*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Exodus 15:26*
He said, "If you listen carefully to the voice of the LORD your God and do what is right in his eyes, if you pay attention to his commands and keep all his decrees, I will not bring on you any of the diseases I brought on the Egyptians, for I am the LORD, who heals you."

*Exodus 23:25*
Worship the LORD your God, and his blessing will be on your food and water. I will take away sickness from among you.

*Deuteronomy 7:15*
The LORD will keep you free from every disease. He will not inflict on you the horrible diseases you knew in Egypt…

*Deuteronomy 28:1-14, 61*
If you fully obey the LORD your God and carefully follow all his commands I give you today, the LORD your God will set you high above all the nations on earth. All these blessings will come upon you and accompany you if you obey the LORD your God: You will be blessed in the city and blessed in the country. The fruit of your womb will be blessed, and the crops of your land and the young of your livestock--the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks. Your basket and your kneading trough will be blessed. You will be blessed when you come in and blessed when you go out. The LORD will grant that the enemies who rise up against you will be defeated before you. They will come at you from one direction but flee from you in seven. The LORD will send a blessing on your barns and on everything you put your hand to. The LORD your God will bless you in the land he is giving you. The LORD will establish you as his holy people, as he promised you on oath, if you keep the commands of the LORD your God and walk in his ways. Then all the peoples on earth will see that you are called by the name of the LORD, and they will fear you. The LORD will grant you abundant prosperity--in the fruit of your womb, the young of your livestock and the crops of your ground--in the land he swore to your forefathers to give you. The LORD will open the heavens, the storehouse of his bounty, to send rain on your land in season and to bless all the work of your hands. You will lend to many nations but will borrow from none. The LORD will make you the head, not the tail. If you pay attention to the commands of the LORD your God that I give you this day and carefully follow them, you will always be at the top, never at the bottom. Do not turn aside from any of the commands I give you today, to the right or to the left, following other gods and serving them.
The LORD will also bring on you every kind of sickness and disaster not recorded in this Book of the Law, until you are destroyed.
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Deuteronomy 30:19-20*
This day I call heaven and earth as witnesses against you that I have set before you life and death, blessings and curses. Now choose life, so that you and your children may live and that you may love the LORD your God, listen to his voice, and hold fast to him. For the LORD is your life, and he will give you many years in the land he swore to give to your fathers, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob.

*I Kings 8:56*
Praise be to the LORD, who has given rest to his people Israel just as he promised. Not one word has failed of all the good promises he gave through his servant Moses.

*Psalm 91:16*
With long life will I satisfy him and show him my salvation.

*Psalm 103:3*
Praise the LORD, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits--who forgives all your sins and heals all your diseases.

*Psalm 107:20*
He sent forth his word and healed them; he rescued them from the grave.

*Psalm 118:17*
I will not die but live, and will proclaim what the LORD has done.

*Proverbs 4:20-23*
My son, pay attention to what I say; listen closely to my words. Do not let them out of your sight, keep them within your heart; for they are life to those who find them and health to a man's whole body.

*Isaiah 41:10*
So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

*Isaiah 53:4-5*
Surely he took up our infirmities and carried our sorrows, yet we considered him stricken by God, smitten by him, and afflicted. But he was pierced for our transgressions, he was crushed for our iniquities; the punishment that brought us peace was upon him, and by his wounds we are healed.

*Jeremiah 1:12*
The LORD said to me, "You have seen correctly, for I am watching to see that my word is fulfilled."

*Jeremiah 30:17*
But I will restore you to health and heal your wounds,' declares the LORD, `because you are called an outcast, Zion for whom no one cares.'

*Joel 3:10*
Beat your plowshares into swords and your pruning hooks into spears. Let the weakling say, `I am strong!`

*Nahum 1:9*
Whatever they plot against the LORD he will bring to an end; trouble will not come a second time.
[/FONT]

Matthew 8:2-3
A man with leprosy came and knelt before him and said, "Lord, if you are willing, you can make me clean." Jesus reached out his hand and touched the man. "I am willing," he said. "Be clean!" Immediately he was cured of his leprosy.

Matthew 8:17
This was to fulfill what was spoken through the prophet Isaiah: "He took up our infirmities and carried our diseases."

Matthew 18:18-19
"I tell you the truth, whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven. "Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven.

Matthew 21:21
Jesus replied, "I tell you the truth, if you have faith and do not doubt, not only can you do what was done to the fig tree, but also you can say to this mountain, `Go, throw yourself into the sea,' and it will be done.

Mark 11:23-24
"I tell you the truth, if anyone says to this mountain, `Go, throw yourself into the sea,' and does not doubt in his heart but believes that what he says will happen, it will be done for him. Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours.

Mark 16:17-18
And these signs will accompany those who believe: In my name they will drive out demons; they will speak in new tongues; they will pick up snakes with their hands; and when they drink deadly poison, it will not hurt them at all; they will place their hands on sick people, and they will get well."


----------



## yodie (Aug 2, 2009)

*John 10:10
*The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I have come that they may have life, and have it to the full.

*Romans 4:17-21*
Against all hope, Abraham in hope believed and so became the father of many nations, just as it had been said to him, "So shall your offspring be." Without weakening in his faith, he faced the fact that his body was as good as dead--since he was about a hundred years old--and that Sarah's womb was also dead. Yet he did not waver through unbelief regarding the promise of God, but was strengthened in his faith and gave glory to God, being fully persuaded that God had power to do what he had promised.

*Romans 8:11*
And if the Spirit of him who raised Jesus from the dead is living in you, he who raised Christ from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies through his Spirit, who lives in you.

*II Corinthians 10:4-5*
The weapons we fight with are not the weapons of the world. On the contrary, they have divine power to demolish strongholds. We demolish arguments and every pretension that sets itself up against the knowledge of God, and we take captive every thought to make it obedient to Christ.

*Galatians 3:13-14*
Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for us, for it is written: "Cursed is everyone who is hung on a tree." He redeemed us in order that the blessing given to Abraham might come to the Gentiles through Christ Jesus, so that by faith we might receive the promise of the Spirit.

*Ephesians 6:10-17*
Finally, be strong in the Lord and in his mighty power. Put on the full armor of God so that you can take your stand against the devil's schemes. For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms. Therefore put on the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand. Stand firm then, with the belt of truth buckled around your waist, with the breastplate of righteousness in place, and with your feet fitted with the readiness that comes from the gospel of peace. In addition to all this, take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming arrows of the evil one. Take the helmet of salvation and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God.

*Philippians 2:13*
...for it is God who works in you to will and to act according to his good purpose.

*Philippians 4:6-7*
Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

*II Timothy 1:7*
For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline.

*Hebrews 10:23*
Let us hold unswervingly to the hope we profess, for he who promised is faithful.

*Hebrews 10:35*
So do not throw away your confidence; it will be richly rewarded.

*Hebrews 11:11*
By faith Abraham, even though he was past age--and Sarah herself was barren--was enabled to become a father because he considered him faithful who had made the promise.

*Hebrews 13:8*
Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

*James 5:14-15*
Is any one of you sick? He should call the elders of the church to pray over him and anoint him with oil in the name of the Lord. And the prayer offered in faith will make the sick person well; the Lord will raise him up. If he has sinned, he will be forgiven.

*I Peter 2:24*
He himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, so that we might die to sins and live for righteousness; by his wounds you have been healed.

*I John 3:21-22*
Dear friends, if our hearts do not condemn us, we have confidence before God and receive from him anything we ask, because we obey his commands and do what pleases him.

*III John 2*
Dear friend, I pray that you may enjoy good health and that all may go well with you, even as your soul is getting along well.


----------



## Christelyn (Aug 2, 2009)

yodie said:


> *John 10:10
> *The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I have come that they may have life, and have it to the full.
> 
> *Romans 4:17-21*
> ...



Thank you!   I will copy this and read it to her tomorrow, as I did with the prayer.  I am feeling hopeful.  Thank you all for your continued caring, praying and concern.


----------



## Laela (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Christelyn,

Please do! I cannot tell you how good it is to read the Word to a baby! 
I just came back from visiting my sister and was reading the Word to my grandnephew (10 months)..they really do enjoy when we read to them, but think of how much more powerful it is for them that it's the Bible. Your baby will grow stronger as you read....

God bless you!


Christelyn said:


> Thank you!   I will copy this and* read it to her tomorrow*, as I did with the prayer.  I am feeling hopeful.  Thank you all for your continued caring, praying and concern.


----------



## Christelyn (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello my LHCF prayer warriors!  I just wanted to give a brief update on Emma.  She's up to 3 lbs and is breathing better on her own.  Please continue to pray that she will wean herself completely from any breathing apparatus and continues the upward trend of weight gain.  Thank you all again for your prayers.  They are working!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 4, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Hello my LHCF prayer warriors! I just wanted to give a brief update on Emma. She's up to 3 lbs and is breathing better on her own. Please continue to pray that she will wean herself completely from any breathing apparatus and continues the upward trend of weight gain. Thank you all again for your prayers. They are working!


 
Wow... good news, Christelyn!   Give Emma one of these :blowkiss:  and know that heartfelt and loving prayers are still with you and your family and beautiful Emma. 

As soon as you can, post a picture of  "Princess Emma".  

Don't forget, "Emma" means 'Strong"  and strong, Emma is.  She's gaining weight... yay!


----------



## mellowmel (Aug 4, 2009)

Praying for your family


----------



## dlove (Aug 4, 2009)

May God strengthen you and your family.  I prayed for peace and strength for baby Emma.  Trust God's word concerning healing and protection.

DLove


----------



## divya (Aug 4, 2009)

Praying for Emma's health and strength!


----------



## Luxlii (Aug 4, 2009)

My brother was born with his ambilical cord wrapped around his neck. He SHOULD have died. But God said no! Prayer works please call your paster to pray for her. Ask your church to fast for her. I'm praying she will be ok.


----------



## strenght81 (Aug 4, 2009)

I pray that baby Emma gets well soon. I pray that she is completely healthy with no signs of ever being sick to begin with. I pray that God gives you and your family strength to deal with the circumstances you are facing and rejoice when he delivers you from your pain and suffering. "weeping may  endure for one night, but joy cometh in the morning" Be blessed!


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 5, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Hello my LHCF prayer warriors! I just wanted to give a brief update on Emma. She's up to 3 lbs and is breathing better on her own. Please continue to pray that she will wean herself completely from any breathing apparatus and continues the upward trend of weight gain. Thank you all again for your prayers. They are working!


 
Amen! God is blessing! My prayer is that God continues to heal and strengthen her every day as she grows. I pray also that he continues to sustain you and your family and to watch over each one of you.


----------



## yodie (Aug 6, 2009)

Great news, Christelyn!!


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 8, 2009)

Just read Emma's updated progress, that's excellent news . I will continue praying daily for her and your family. She's getting there. God Bless


----------



## Finally Free (Aug 8, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Hello my LHCF prayer warriors!  I just wanted to give a brief update on Emma.  She's up to 3 lbs and is breathing better on her own.  Please continue to pray that she will wean herself completely from any breathing apparatus and continues the upward trend of weight gain.  Thank you all again for your prayers.  They are working!



Praise The Lord!!!! God is good! This is wonderful news. We will continue to keep Emma in our prayers.

God Bless!


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 9, 2009)

Emma and Christelyn,

 for you on this beautiful Sunday


----------



## Christelyn (Aug 9, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> Praise The Lord!!!! God is good! This is wonderful news. We will continue to keep Emma in our prayers.
> 
> God Bless!





LHCF2009 said:


> Emma and Christelyn,
> 
> for you on this beautiful Sunday



Thank you for the continued prayers!  They just took Emma off the vent and she's mostly breathing room are but with a flow of air to remind her to breathe.  She having a little time getting used to this.  Please pray that she continues moving forward and doesn't get tired out from doing all this work!


----------



## yodie (Aug 9, 2009)

Emma WILL continue forward.  We're all in agreement on that!! Just let us know when it happens (smile).


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Thank you for the continued prayers! They just took Emma off the vent and she's mostly breathing room are but with a flow of air to remind her to breathe. She having a little time getting used to this. Please pray that she continues moving forward and doesn't get tired out from doing all this work!


 
Emma means 'Strong'.  And God is renewing her strength moment by moment, breath by breath, day by day.

Continuing loving prayers for 'Baby Emma'...who is 'Strong' in the Lord.

She has a host of God-Mothers here on this forum.  We're holding her in our hearts as if she were our very own.  And to tell the truth, she is deep in our hearts. 

For Baby Emma    surrounded by loving prayers.


----------



## Laela (Aug 10, 2009)

Awwww... I'm loving this!!!

I tell you, God is good. That child was healed when everyone prayed for her. We'd believed it and received it, in Jesus' Name.

Look at her fighting the Devil like that. HA! It's good to see her healing manifesting through Mom's praise reports and updates.

_Baby Emma_ is blessed! She must be some kinda special  on a great mission here! 







Christelyn said:


> Thank you for the continued prayers!  They just took Emma off the vent and she's mostly breathing room are but with a flow of air to remind her to breathe.  She having a little time getting used to this.  Please pray that she continues moving forward and doesn't get tired out from doing all this work!


----------



## ojthomas (Aug 11, 2009)

God works in mysterious ways, have faith, this Saturday my pastor preached a sermon about By His stripes we are healed. Keep saying it and believing it!

My son who is now 8 yrs old and going into the 3rd was a 25 week preemie, all I did was pray, my whole family was praying although we spent 3 months in the NICU. Our Lord and Savior works in ways that to this day I have a walking talking, honor roll, miracle. 

Not only will I pray for Little Emma, but also for the Nurses, Doctors that lay hands on Little Emma. I pray that God will guide the Doctors and Nurses as they take care of Little Emma. Lord please place your angels around Baby Emma and may she be a testament of your annointing. May she strive and grow In the Name of Jesus. AMEN! By his Stripes She will be healed completely.


----------



## Aviah (Aug 12, 2009)

Praying for you and Emma...


----------



## Bunmi (Aug 14, 2009)

Christelyn I was in your situation 21 years ago...with twins. I was barely 28 weeks pregnant. But God is good. I'm sure you already know but...NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF PRAYER. Today I have two healthy and productive children entering their senior year of college.

I too went through depression, the "why me" syndrome, the struggles, emotional turmoil, etc. But praise God I am able to use my story as testimony to others and so will you.

It it written, if you seize to pray, you seize to fight. So pray like you've never prayed before. I stayed on my knees. Stay strong; arm yourself with the word of God for his word is the truth. He is an unchanging God. He said He'll be with you in time of trouble; He will be your shelter in the time of storm; look to Him from whence cometh your help.

I cover you and your family with the precious, cleansing, healing blood of Christ trusting in him that all will be well. Whenever, you feel down and depressed call upon His name; asked Him to keep you focused, motivated, and strong.

God Bless!


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma and Christelyn,

 for you on this beautiful Sunday


----------

